# Samba vs NFS



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have been using Samba for several years, and now have NFS. I am curious as to whether others are happy with Samba or prefer NFS. I have read that NFS is faster than Samba. I just setup NFS on my NAS (NAS now has Samba, and NFS on it). What I noticed was faster loading of media.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm still using Samba at this time - maybe one day I'll try NFS as my service instead of using Samba services. How big is your Nas Server? I only have 20 TB in mine (but I can upgrade it to 30 at any time - I have two 5tb drives still in their packaging doing nothing).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

prerich said:


> I'm still using Samba at this time - maybe one day I'll try NFS as my service instead of using Samba services. How big is your Nas Server? I only have 20 TB in mine (but I can upgrade it to 30 at any time - I have two 5tb drives still in their packaging doing nothing).


I have a 20TB UnRaid NAS... I figure in the next 6 months I will need to upgrade it at least 6TB more.


----------

